# 10/12 Report from below Greenup 70 pd blue



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Caught 4 or 5 channels, Josh caught a 22 pd flat and the 70 pd blue took a 16 in skipjack. Perfect weather day to be on the water


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats that is one heck of a BLUE CAT.......BRAVO


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great fish, cant imagine catching 70 lbs of cat fish. Hope hoover dam is able to growem that big!!!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Man thats a beast. I wouldn't mind that dink flathead either. LOL


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Congratulations on the monster...... That thing is beautiful!


----------



## HANeal (Nov 8, 2009)

Helluvacat! Congrats!


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

both fish nicer than i,ve landed in a feww years. was that blue trying to pull yhe pole out or ur hands?the young man look pleased.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats a NICE Blue and a great day on the water!!


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice fish I going to have to get down to the ohio and get so of that action.


----------



## pauldmt (Jan 25, 2009)

Awesome fish!


----------

